# Strange: NFS server cannot be set up



## aurora (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

In my FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE, I have tried to set up NFS server using 

# sysinstall --> Configure --> Networking --> [Select] NFS server 

in accordance with the tutorial I found in http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2000/07/26/FreeBSD_Basics.html. 

In the tutorial it says that after selecting the NFS Server, a message appears which wil invoke the vi editor to edit /etc/exports. However, in my system no such message appears and so I cannot go on with setting up the NFS Server, what should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

Set up your own exports file, exports(5).


----------



## aurora (Jul 24, 2009)

After retouching the /etc/exports file and a restart, nfsd has finally started to work. It's alright now, thanks!


----------

